# Miss/Ms./Mrs. Ganja?? Please!



## Weedoozie (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey RIU, I'm just wondering if there is a way to make my title say Ms./Miss/Mrs. Ganja instead of Mr. Ganja? I just noticed I reached the 1,000 post mark and my info is now misleading and I don't like it. I am a legitimate female.

If there is a way for me to change it myself, please let me know. If not, I request the admins please make it possible. Thank you so much for your time and consideration, your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hey RIU, I'm just wondering if there is a way to make my title say Ms./Miss/Mrs. Ganja instead of Mr. Ganja? I just noticed I reached the 1,000 post mark and my info is now misleading and I don't like it. I am a legitimate female.
> 
> If there is a way for me to change it myself, please let me know. If not, I request the admins please make it possible. Thank you so much for your time and consideration, your help is much appreciated.


there is no way to change it. and I'll bet everything I have that adminstration won't change it for you either. the only way you can change it is by joining up to be an elite member but nowadays even that is impossible. sorry...... also if you really are a girl, post a picture of yourself so we have proof


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> there is no way to change it. and I'll bet everything I have that adminstration won't change it for you either. the only way you can change it is by joining up to be an elite member but nowadays even that is impossible. sorry...... also if you really are a girl, post a picture of yourself so we have proof


Normally, I wouldn't do something like that but I figure I'm safe as I'm a MMJ patient and my name is still secret 

Here's the evidence for you:
[video]http://s1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa401/Weedoozie/?action=view&current=Video_00003.mp4[/video]


----------



## fizzle (Sep 15, 2010)

Evidence 2!!

Good job, thanks for the sense of humor.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> My pleasure


haha! awesome!! thanks for the confirmation 

+rep! to you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> My pleasure





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha! awesome!! thanks for the confirmation
> 
> +rep! to you


....I forgot to mention.... nice rack!!..


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ....I forgot to mention.... nice rack!!..


Lol! I didn't even know those icons existed!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Lol! I didn't even know those icons existed!


well you can't get it off RIU but since you were so kind to respond to my request, I'll give you the insider secret and show you where I got it from..... shhhh! don't tell anyone

http://www.mysmiley.net/


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well you can't get it off RIU but since you were so kind to respond to my request, I'll give you the insider secret and show you where I got it from..... shhhh! don't tell anyone
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/


AWESOME. I will definitely be using these! Thanks man!


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahaha. Now THAT is too funny!

Evidence Exhibit #1 made me a believer.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 15, 2010)

It is an elite members option. Looks like the only way to do it is to pay $5 a month. On the bright side it is available to order elite memberships now.


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 15, 2010)

I love this thread. We be some fine ladies up in heah; way to represent Weedoozie!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I love this thread. We be some fine ladies up in heah; way to represent Weedoozie!


Thanks gurl! Gotta thread? I'd like to watch your grow if you've got one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> I love this thread. We be some fine ladies up in heah; way to represent Weedoozie!


Ya, I love this thread too!! Now let's see your rack! lol!!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya, I love this thread too!! Now let's see your rack! lol!!


You could always google "boobs" or the many other words for breasts


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> You could always google "boobs" or the many other words for breasts


hey thanks!! I found a pair of boobs I really liked!!!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey thanks!! I found a pair of boobs I really liked!!!


That's unfortunate

I avoid Walmart...this makes me happy I do.


----------



## dudeoflife (Sep 16, 2010)

rofl. Thanks for contributing that one, Dr Greenhorne. *barf*


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 19, 2010)

Dang...so the only way to get a Ms./Miss/Mrs. Ganja is to buy the elite package? That's kind of lame...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Dang...so the only way to get a Ms./Miss/Mrs. Ganja is to buy the elite package? That's kind of lame...


well if you post 4,000 more times, you can turn into a SuperStoner. that's cool and it's also unisex


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well if you post 4,000 more times, you can turn into a SuperStoner. that's cool and it's also unisex


Yes, I'll probably get there by the end of the year 

Although Mr. Ganja will still be under that....how do I go about purchasing legit elite membershit?
Any one with an answer to this Q, please help!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 20, 2010)

mmmh hhhhmmm.... right.

OR!!! You could just simply create a new account. Heh, amazing what you can think of if you would just use your brain. 

That's about the only way to do it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

why would she create a new account only to become mr. ganga again??


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, what Dr. Greenhorn said

And I try to use my brain todo el tiempo but the idea to create another account did not cross my mind...


----------

